# Doppelte in Lottoziehung



## LuCiA0985 (12. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all....
ich hab da son kleenes problem...
ich habe ein programm geschrieben zur lottoziehung 
der pc spuckt zwar schon richtig 6 zahlen raus jedoch fehlt mir die option dass der pc von sich aus keine gleichen zahlen rausgeben kann.
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ???:bahnhof:


So sieht es bis jetzt noch aus :


```
import java.util.Random;
public class Lottoziehung
{
    private int [] lottozahl = new int [6];
    
    public void erzeugeZufallszahlen()
    {
        lottozahl = new int[6];
        Random r = new Random (); 
        
       for(int i=0; i<6; i++)
       {
          lottozahl [i] = r.nextInt(49) +1;
          
      }
   }

    public void gibtLottozahlenAus()
   {
      if (lottozahl!=null)
        {
            for (int i=0; i<6; i++)
            {
             System.out.print(lottozahl[i] + " ");
            }
            System.out.println();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mai 2011)

gib bitte Lotto in die Forumsuche ein


----------



## Landei (12. Mai 2011)

Methode eins: Zahlen 1..49 in Liste packen, Collection.shuffle aufrufen
Methode zwei: Solange die Zufallszahlen in ein Set packen bis es size() == 6 hat


----------



## Marco13 (12. Mai 2011)

Oder deine Methoden mit der Zieharmonika, die ich schon 100 mal gesucht habe, aber immer wieder nicht wieder finde. Die sollte mal in die FAQ (ggf. zusammen mit den beiden angedeuteten)


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mai 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Oder deine Methoden mit der Zieharmonika, die ich schon 100 mal gesucht habe, aber immer wieder nicht wieder finde. Die sollte mal in die FAQ (ggf. zusammen mit den beiden angedeuteten)



http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...ablen-miteinander-vergleichen.html#post612775


----------



## LuCiA0985 (19. Mai 2011)

mein prob ist dass ich das mit der if oder auch mit while machen muss jedoch kp davon habe -.-


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2011)

-->


SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> gib bitte Lotto in die Forumsuche ein


<--


----------



## henpara (19. Mai 2011)

> mein prob ist dass ich das mit der if oder auch mit while machen muss jedoch kp davon habe -.-




```
if ( du_hast_keine_ahnung_davon) {
useForumSearch();
} else {
while(du_immernoch_keine_ahnung_davon_hast){
useForumSearchagain();
}
}
```

sry, ich fands gerade witzig :rtfm:


----------

